# Removing a Burl



## ironman123 (Apr 13, 2013)

I would like to know if I cut a Burl from a live tree and coat the tree with AnchorSeal immediately, will the tree live or die?

I have the opportunity to cut a 18-20 inch diameter Burl from a 60 year old Black Walnut tree if I want it. I do. Thanks in advance.
[attachment=23073]
Ray


----------



## Kevin (Apr 13, 2013)

Don't seal the wound. This flies in the face of "conventional" wisdom but I read an article on a university website where the tree doc dude described why the tree can heal itself properly left unsealed. I provided a link in a thread here not too long ago - maybe a couple of weeks - anyway the tree doc guy explained that sealing it can cause the tree to get diseases because molds grow in the open wound. Left unsealed the wound will dry properly and it will heal. 

If you think about it, look at all the trees that lose branches in the wild and the wounds heal quickly with no sealer. Makes sense when you put int that perspective. The only thing I will suggest is that you post images of the wood so we can get a fix.


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks Kevin.

Ray


----------



## JonLanier (Apr 13, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Don't seal the wound. This flies in the face of "conventional" wisdom but I read an article on a university website where the tree doc dude described why the tree can heal itself properly left unsealed. I provided a link in a thread here not too long ago - maybe a couple of weeks - anyway the tree doc guy explained that sealing it can cause the tree to get diseases because molds grow in the open wound. Left unsealed the wound will dry properly and it will heal.
> 
> If you think about it, look at all the trees that lose branches in the wild and the wounds heal quickly with no sealer. Makes sense when you put int that perspective. The only thing I will suggest is that you post images of the wood so we can get a fix.



I've sealed trees, but I put Listerine in the mix of sealant I had on hand, something anchor seal, sometime latex paint. That was suggested by some natural guru landscaping guy from about 10 years ago


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 14, 2013)

Is that a burl or a canker? Gary


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 14, 2013)

Well Gary, I hope it is a burl. I don't know about cankers.

Ray


----------



## BurlsorBust (Apr 15, 2013)

HomeBody said:


> Is that a burl or a canker? Gary



That's a good point. Peel off some bark and see if there are any spikes or pins. Those indicate a typical eye burl that are desired, by most at least. If its a bunion burl, it can very swirly to very plain. Tough to call, at least for me, just looking at it like this picture. I'd cut anyways.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 15, 2013)

JonLanier said:


> I've sealed trees, but I put Listerine in the mix of sealant I had on hand, something anchor seal, sometime latex paint. That was suggested by some natural guru landscaping guy from about 10 years ago



Here's the relevant quote from the Texas A&M Univesirty AgriLife Extension Service website. 

_"Wound Dressings

Research indicates that wound dressings (materials such as tar or paint) do not prevent decay and may even interfere with wound closure. Wound dressings can have the following detrimental effects:
Prevent drying and encourage fungal growth
Interfere with formation of wound wood or callus tissue
Inhibit compartmentalization
Possibly serve as a food source for pathogens

For these reasons, applying wound dressings is not recommended. Trees, like many organisms, have their own mechanisms to deter the spread of decay organisms, insects and disease."_

Here's the link.


.


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks again Kevin.

Ray


----------

